# ECU from automatic trans 240sx



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it true that if you swap the ECU from an automatic transmission 240 to a manual transmission you get better fuel mileage and no governed speed? and do you have to find the same year 240 to do the swap?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

This is true.. If you look at the Ecu maps you can see it. Check out ECCSTECH..on

:: Index


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

it doesnt work that easy. you need an auto ecu to run the auto trans. because the tps sensor works with the transmission and etc. to know shift points and know when to down shift and stuff.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

trmn8r said:


> it doesnt work that easy. you need an auto ecu to run the auto trans. because the tps sensor works with the transmission and etc. to know shift points and know when to down shift and stuff.



Yes true but he is going 5speed trani to an auto ECU and that works


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

so is it just plug and play? When I first head of this it didn't make any sense to me cause wouldn't the fuel mapping, shift points, and power distribution be different when installed on a 5speed?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Trippen said:


> Yes true but he is going 5speed trani to an auto ECU and that works


oh i read it wrong, then yeah the auto ecu works with the manual trans i have my sr setup with an auto ecu. i tought you were trying to run a manual ecu on a auto trans. my bad


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

the car will still have a speed limiter and a rev limiter, just the rev limiter will go about 1500 rpm higher.


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

does it yield better gas mileage? and where can i find one? cause I only found auto ecu's for 94 and up.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

EBAY..Junk yards etc...Also another option is the U12 ECU from early model Stanzas..They have a consult port. So its an upgraded from the stock ecu's.


----------



## mika31p (Jun 28, 2006)

trmn8r said:


> the car will still have a speed limiter and a rev limiter, just the rev limiter will go about 1500 rpm higher.


Actualy on the auto ecu ( I am running a E6) do not have a speed limiter.. I switched over to 5 speed and Used a E5.. I got the speed limiter So I went back.. as for the rev limit it was only 600 rpm higher..


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

mika31p said:


> Actualy on the auto ecu ( I am running a E6) do not have a speed limiter.. I switched over to 5 speed and Used a E5.. I got the speed limiter So I went back.. as for the rev limit it was only 600 rpm higher..


i have the 63 auto ecu. and its wont let me go past 130mph


----------

